# Maidstone Kent area.



## wezzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys, thinking of joining the owners club, just wondered what you get up to etc, etc, when, where and how often you meet in kent, and if there are any members close to me, to meet and have a chat before joining.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

wezzie said:


> Hi guys, thinking of joining the owners club, just wondered what you get up to etc, etc, when, where and how often you meet in kent, and if there are any members close to me, to meet and have a chat before joining.


Speak to Ian222 , he is the Kent Rep and has a meet about once a month.

Pop along to one of the meets and say hi , they are a friendly bunch and don`t bite 

Failing that come to the Sussex meet on the 23rd at Gatwick 

Cheers

Trev


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah I'm on the Kent/Sussex borders and man the border posts. Make sure you bring your passport... :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Yeah I'm on the Kent/Sussex borders and man the border posts. Make sure you bring your passport... :wink:


Fortunately he is easy to bribe.....a bottle of Merlot should do it :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Speak to Ian222 , he is the Kent Rep and has a meet about once a month.
> 
> Pop along to one of the meets and say hi , they are a friendly bunch and don`t bite


Always a good bunch of people unless the hardcore Sussex rep jumps the border and things can get messy :lol:

Only jesting Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> things can get messy :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Nothing two cups of Costa Coffee can`t sort out 

I do hate meets with a hangover


----------



## wezzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, im going to the rolling road day that Ian has organised so if theres not a meet before that, might see you there.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

wezzie said:


> Thanks guys, im going to the rolling road day that Ian has organised so if theres not a meet before that, might see you there.


There is bound to be another Kent meet before then, keep an eye on the events section


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

wezzie said:


> Thanks guys, im going to the rolling road day that Ian has organised so if theres not a meet before that, might see you there.


Come down to the Sussex meet it`s next Sunday 23rd.

If you fancy it post the the thread

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=171538

We have about half a dozen people coming for their first meet so you won`t be the only one .

Cheers

Trev


----------



## wezzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the offer but I wil be on holiday then


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a vag meeting called prept.co.uk at Brands Hatch last Wednesday evening every month. I'm probably going along this month so might see if anyone else is interested.......


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Wezzie,
Welcome the the Club, I'm Ashford and work just outside of Maidstone.

How long you had the TT, think we have passed and flashed :wink: a couple of times????  :roll:

T ROB T


----------



## wezzie (Apr 18, 2010)

T ROB T said:


> Wezzie,
> Welcome the the Club, I'm Ashford and work just outside of Maidstone.
> 
> How long you had the TT, think we have passed and flashed :wink: a couple of times???? :roll:
> ...


Hi Rob

Had the car about three weeks now. Quite posibaly seen me on the M20 as live in maidstone but work in ashford, and take the TT some times.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

wezzie said:


> T ROB T said:
> 
> 
> > Wezzie,
> ...


Might be someone else :wink: I will keep an eye out.....If you see another denim blue qith a T ROB T number plate, give me a flash :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

wezzie said:


> Hi guys, thinking of joining the owners club, just wondered what you get up to etc, etc, when, where and how often you meet in kent, and if there are any members close to me, to meet and have a chat before joining.


I know that car 

Used to belong to, Mark??, from Aylesham.

He px'd it for a Mercedes a few months ago at a garage in Tankerton.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> wezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, thinking of joining the owners club, just wondered what you get up to etc, etc, when, where and how often you meet in kent, and if there are any members close to me, to meet and have a chat before joining.
> ...


Spot on.....knew I had seen it before, followed it all the way to Brighton for a cruise with Rich........ Nice car


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No its not Marks, Mark sold it with a blue valance and he had a magnex.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> No its not Marks, Mark sold it with a blue valance and he had a magnex.


Stand corrected, Spoke to Mark the other day, his is defo around, wonder who has it?????


----------

